# Alternatives to Baking soda, Baking powder, Cream of tartar



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Out of curiosity, What alternatives would you use to replace baking soda/powder and cream of tartar for recipes, cleaning, etc.?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Just buy several extra cans of baking powder. It will keep forever.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

oldasrocks said:


> Just buy several extra cans of baking powder. It will keep forever.


I know that but I just want to know what can I use if we hit a shortage of baking soda/powder and cream of tartar? It's not like a DIY-er can make those 3 from scratch.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

If there is a shortage then you eat foods that don't need them. Proteins and vegetables and fruits.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> If there is a shortage then you eat foods that don't need them. Proteins and vegetables and fruits.


What item(s) can I use for cooking, baking and cleaning?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, go outside. Enjoy the day. Pull weeds from the flower bed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You can switch baking powder and baking soda by adjusting the portions but there are no substitutes. You can use lemon juice in place of cream of tartar but you have to use the correct porportions.

@Jerryberry, are you allowed to use the kitchen to make food in your group home?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You can switch baking powder and baking soda by adjusting the portions but there are no substitutes. You can use lemon juice in place of cream of tartar but you have to use the correct porportions.
> 
> @Jerryberry, are you allowed to use the kitchen to make food in your group home?


No.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You need to learn how to cook. If you had to do a lot of cooking and meal preparation you could better understand why some people are reacting to your questions like they are. If you could understand how much time and effort goes into something that gives you so little in return you could understand why no one wants to make some products at home.

Which reminds me that I need to stop at Walmart today and buy some malt powder.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You need to learn how to cook. If you had to do a lot of cooking and meal preparation you could better understand why some people are reacting to your questions like they are. If you could understand how much time and effort goes into something that gives you so little in return you could understand why no one wants to make some products at home.
> 
> Which reminds me that I need to stop at Walmart today and buy some malt powder.


What foods and drinks are you going to make using malt powder?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Its pretty simple to substitute BEER for baking soda or baking powder...just a splash! That is the only one I know of. There are ways of making your own malt but its fairly time intensive...you have to soak fresh barley....repeatedly with steps.... It surely can be done though if you wanted to. You can ask any questions you want Jerry and I will try to help answer them.  I learned to cook so much better after I met my husband at 21. I asked him a lot of questions! His Mom was a gourmet cook and I was a simple cook at that point... Hubby always answered my questions before the internet! He knew what spices etc...were in the foods he enjoyed. He would help his Mom as she lost her sense of taste after an accident and he took over with the spicing of all the foods, watching how she fixed everything. I had only to ask him and he knew so much!! Asking questions is how we learn!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You can switch baking powder and baking soda by adjusting the portions but there are no substitutes. You can use lemon juice in place of cream of tartar but you have to use the correct porportions.
> 
> @Jerryberry, are you allowed to use the kitchen to make food in your group home?


What about woodash?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What about wood ash? I'm not planning on making hominy.

I want an ice cream malt. I need to see if I have ice cream in the freezer.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Jerryberry said:


> What about woodash?


You can use ash water but you will need to look up directions. I am happy to use beer as its readily here.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

romysbaskets said:


> You can use ash water but you will need to look up directions. I am happy to use beer as its readily here.


Can you use beer for cleaning?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Jerryberry said:


> Can you use beer for cleaning?


I typically use Vinegar in my cleaning and a hand held steam cleaner plus pumic stones...Ok so if I don't have vinegar I have my own homemade vinegar... I wouldn't use beer for cleaning...too costly! Even if you make your own. LOL


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

romysbaskets said:


> I typically use Vinegar in my cleaning and a hand held steam cleaner plus pumic stones...Ok so if I don't have vinegar I have my own homemade vinegar... I wouldn't use beer for cleaning...too costly! Even if you make your own. LOL


How would you make toothpaste without baking soda/powder and cream of tartar?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> How would you make toothpaste without baking soda/powder and cream of tartar?


Salt and bourbon.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Jerryberry said:


> How would you make toothpaste without baking soda/powder and cream of tartar?


Betonite clay food safe is another option and there are different ways to clean teeth. Whitening can be done with activated charcoal but there are mixed results to this. Salt is said to be safe and you can even use hydrogen peroxide for a whitener but don't ingest it. Rinse mouth and spit out after using hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Evons hubby said:


> Salt and bourbon.


my body can't digest alcohol.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Jerryberry said:


> my body can't digest alcohol.


Read my reply above with no alcohol.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The first humanoids to brush their teeth used a twig. Chew the end of it first to fray the fibers. Then scrub!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, go outside. Enjoy the day. Pull weeds from the flower bed.


Are you crazy? It's too hot to go outside today


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> Are you crazy? It's too hot to go outside today


A homesteader has to go outside no matter how hot it is. Train yourself to handle the heat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Haha. It wasn’t this morning when I sent the message.

What’s the temperature there?

It’s 97 degrees here.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Haha. It wasn’t this morning when I sent the message.
> 
> What’s the temperature there?
> 
> It’s 97 degrees here.


90°


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> 90°


Pffft! I was outside all day at the swap meet on Friday and Saturday. The weather channel says it was only 82°f, it felt warmer. We have done swap meets in 95+ temps in June.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Pffft! I was outside all day at the swap meet on Friday and Saturday. The weather channel says it was only 82°f, it felt warmer. We have done swap meets in 95+ temps in June.


I need sunblock because I sunburn easily.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> I need sunblock because I sunburn easily.


Lots of people sunburn easily. Use sunblock, wear a wide brim floppy hat and a lightweight long sleeve shirt. Don't be like the women I saw who wore shorts, spaghetti strap tank tops and no hat. I'm sure a lot of them are hurting today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I burn easily because I am a natural redhead.

If you become a homesteader or a homemaker with a big garden, you will need to prepared to be outside working in any weather.

If climate change happens, you will have to work in all weather.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Leaven substitutes in second paragraph. I happen to have heat induced asthma. If I work outside in the heat of the day I start having asthma attacks. My allergist doesn't believe in using prescribed meds to expose yourself directly to your allergens.
My working-outdoors hours are about an hour around sunrise and in the midst of non thunder type rain showers, and THAT option has just gone away because the last gentle drizzle included several thunder booms. I'm not setting me up to be a lightning rod. And evenings are out because of mosquitos.

I found a substitute for yeast/baking powder/baking soda/cream of tartar a few years back.. It doesn't make nice shapely slices. They crumble, but taste wonderful. For the box of cake mix, do not add any eggs (another allergy for me) milk, oil, shortening, or water. Stir up well and swiftly with 8-10 ounces of soda pop. I started out with cream soda, served as base for strawberry shortcake and then orange sherbet. Then root beer with vanilla icecream. I had oter combos I wanted to try - maybe a combo of chocolate cakes and something like yoo-hoo? Choco wouldn't be for me- another allergy- but my grandkids love it. I had to stop with the baking because I gained 12 lbs in one month.
\


----------



## gravilson (7 mo ago)

Baking soda is essential for me. If I do not have baking soda at home, I use vinegar as its substitute. Tomorrow I will use vinegar to clean my......








What Could be the Best Egg Substitute in Cookies Recipes?


Many people do not like the egg’s flavor, so egg-free recipes are now highly in demand. But, the cookies are so popular, and many people like them. As a result, it is not surprising that egg substitutes for cookies are highly searched items for many people. The egg is found everywhere because...




hewise.com




I love to eat egg substitutes.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

gravilson said:


> Baking soda is essential for me. If I do not have baking soda at home, I use vinegar as its substitute. Tomorrow I will use vinegar to clean my toilet.


learned on edge of Alaska tv show... DIY Pregnancy test pee on some baking soda . if it foams up your prego.


----------

